# Von Wafer signs with Greek basketball club Olympiakos



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

I wish him the best, and good luck Von Wafer.

http://it.eurosport.yahoo.com/09082009/8/olympiacos-assalto-all-eurolega-von-wafer.html
Its in Italian.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Looks like Olympiacos will have quite a team...


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

That's a bit of a shocker. At least he won't be hurting us in any games this season.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Damn this sucks. I was really hoping he'd stay with us. Oh well Best of luck


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

not surprising. he clearly wanted more than the rockets were offering. he's very good in a scorer off the bench role, but i think it's very possible that one of the rookies can replace what he brought to the table.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I think Budinger will be awesome in a few years once he gets himself an NBA body. All of our young players look like they could be something.

I do agree that it would've been nice especially this upcoming season to have a guy like Von on the team but, I am repeating myself when I say he was only worth at be 2.1 million a year for 2 years.

All I can say is oh well!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Damn, Childress, Kleiza and Wafer all going to Olympiakos. The Euro teams will never draw a big star away from the NBA but it certainly looks like they are able to snag some decent role players.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

The problem is Childress Kleiza and Wafer are really all wings.

Maybe Childress and Kleiza will have to share the PF position.
But tell you what for a European team it is looking good.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, I wouldn't mind letting Wafer go. Given that he's the flashiest player we had last season in terms of playing style, it does kind of suck for fans who are into those kind of stuff. Anyway, good luck in Greece Von.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I think Jermaine Taylor can cover for Wafer in all aspects including flashiness.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ Right off the bat as a rookie? [Except for the head case stuff, of course]


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yea I think Von Wafer is really replaceable. Best of luck to him though.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Krstic All Star said:


> ^ Right off the bat as a rookie? [Except for the head case stuff, of course]


Not like Wafer had a whole ton of experience actually playing before this season.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ Well, he had been bouncing around pro basketball since '05 or so, but you have a good point.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Next step is to signe Chase Budinger.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

hroz said:


> The problem is Childress Kleiza and Wafer are really all wings.
> 
> Maybe Childress and Kleiza will have to share the PF position.
> But tell you what for a European team it is looking good.


Kleiza is more than big enough to play the PF spot in Europe. It's in the NBA that he's too small to be an effective starting 4.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Just opens up time for Taylor and Budinger. That Olympiakos team does look pretty nice now with 3 NBA caliber players.


----------

